# When to pull food/water at night



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Saber is 10wks old and was wondering when do yall lift bowls off the floor? i cant say food cause Saber scarfs his food doown as soon as i give it to him (but thats another topic LOL) i give him his dinner at 5 so he gets no more after that and by morning its like he is starving to death, water he has always had water issues since we brought him home, wants it 24/7 he will lay down to drink...but when do you take it up??


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No water after 8PM, no food after 6PM. Maybe a small treat before bedtime like a small piece of cheeze.


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

For us, between 7-8pm has been working really nice depending on how much time Abby's been in the crate. 

The water thing was an issue for us too at first. They require about 1 oz of water per pound of dog.. and she was drinking between 50-60 oz's of water a day before we realized how much she was actually drinking. Once we realized how much water she was actually drinking.. we cut it back to a "normal" amount and her potty training has been going WONDERFUL ever since. 

Shes now 21 lbs at 11 weeks and she getting about 30 oz's of water per day... which gets put up around 7pm. That schedule has been working good for us.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never limited Azeruki's water, and he was super easy to potty train. The only thing with him is that he cannot have a water bowl in his crate or he dumps it, so he has a water bottle. If I hear him drinking a lot from the bottle I will usually run his bowl over to him and let him get a nice drink from the bowl since I think it satifies his thirst better.


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Our pup is 12 weeks - we feed 3x/day with no food after the 6pm feeding. We keep the water down all night, but he's not a big drinker. We're also still waking up in the night to take him out. We may re-consider keeping the water down as we work to eliminate the night potty trip.


----------



## scnj98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, i feed 3x a day it says on the bag 2cups a day up to 20lbs he is 18lbs but it seems he is starving and when i open my bedroom door he makes a mad dash to my 10yr old GS food i have to tackle him...but yeah we do no water after 630 and food 6 sad when he sees my older boy drinking water and he whines


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

My pup drinks like he's on fire- he yells at me for water all the time. He just learned where the water comes from (refrigerator) and tries to get it himself now- lol
We pick up water around 7:30 and bedtime at 8:30 and he's been good. Maybe out once at 12:00 to pee. Sometimes not.


----------

